# Started gathering my rat rod parts to sell in a lot hopefully



## mongeese (Jan 10, 2019)

Still have more to gather in several locations. We build them at swaps and weekenders and have a blast doing it. Looking to free up some space so if you build hit me up hopefully for the whole lot. If you see some parts you have to have hit me up as well. Leave phone number for fastest service.


----------

